# Member Titles...



## Andy R

We need to come up with some new member titles that represent the number of posts a member has made.

They are currently the default ones as follows:
Junior Member = 0 posts
Member = 30
Senior Member = 100

I think we should have them for the following post amounts
0 posts
50 posts
100 posts
500 posts
1000 posts

What would some creative options be for these?

As an example here is my quick idea.
0 posts = Junior Member
50 posts = Member
100 posts = Senior Member
500 posts = Sous Chef 
1000 posts = Master Chef

Hopefully that will help explain the concept.  So what are your creative ideas?


----------



## norgeskog

*Member Titles*



			
				Andy R said:
			
		

> We need to come up with some new member titles that represent the number of posts a member has made.
> 
> As an example here is my quick idea.
> 0 posts = Junior Member
> 50 posts = Member
> 100 posts = Senior Member
> 500 posts = Sous Chef
> 1000 posts = Master Chef
> Hopefully that will help explain the concept. So what are your creative ideas?


 
5000 posts = Executive Chef 2

I am supposing you are Executive Chef 1


----------



## DampCharcoal

I hardly qualify for the position of "Master Chef" but hey, I'll take it any way I can get it! :grin:


----------



## norgeskog

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I hardly qualify for the position of "Master Chef" but hey, I'll take it any way I can get it! :grin:


 
Oh I do not know DC, you seem qualified to me, at least we both do especially in our own kitchens    :grin:


----------



## GB

Before I finished reading your initial post Andy I was thinking about Sous Chef and others like that. Great minds think alike


----------



## DampCharcoal

Norge, you're a sweetheart! If you knew how many times my smoke alarm has gone off you'd deny any knowledge of my existence!


----------



## tootstl

*Master Chef*

Hey DC,

Didn't anyone ever tell you that setting off the smoke detector is a pre-req for the job??? Warm regards, Lori


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

0 posts = Apprentice Chef
50 posts = Chef
100 posts = Senior Chef
500 posts = Head Chef 
1000 posts = Master Chef
3000 posts = Jedi Chef
5000 posts = Lord of the Chefs
10000 posts = President of the Lords of the Jedi Chefs!


----------



## kitchenelf

Those are cute DS!!!!!  Those that have no clue as to the movies here will be in deep doo doo to understand what these mean - it was Star Trek - wasn't it?  :p


----------



## thumpershere2

Maybe Star Wars?


----------



## middie

lord of the chefs lmao. like that one


----------



## AllenOK

Here's my take on it:

0 posts = Assistant Cook
50 posts = Cook
100 posts = Senior Cook
500 posts = Sous Chef 
1000 posts = Executive Chef
2500 posts = Certified Executive Chef
5000 posts = Certified Master Chef

As I understand, the ACF has certified many C.E.C.'s in the country, but there's only a handful of C.M.C.'s in this country.


----------



## kitchenelf

Allen - I like your idea.  


p.s. - - - I knew it was Star Wars - just trying to get a rise out of DS


----------



## Darkstream

Why do we need this rubbish AndyR?

Are you deliberately trying to increase the noise level in the forum?

People who read the posts of the frequent and/or knowledgeable posters know who they are, and value their input.

They do not need to know how many posts they have made.

You seem to be in the "never mind the quality, feel the width" game.

Do you think that "titles" are more important than the people behind them? 

The french found  way of dealing with that view of life.











.


----------



## kitchenelf

Darkstream - the number of posts someone makes has ALWAYS been there - the names have ALWAYS been there i.e., forum newbie, junior member, regular member, senior member, etc.  We did that at the other site.  This is just a way to have the title related to in a cooking term.  

It's just a different word - but the WORD was still there.


----------



## GB

Darkstream said:
			
		

> You seem to be in the "never mind the quality, feel the width" game.


I personally feel the quality has gone up tremendously. You did a great job Andy!


----------



## Darkstream

The number of posts,yes.

Assigned titles of seniority based on verbosity? I do not think so.

Still, you must take your own course.


----------



## Raine

Alot of these forums assign names based on the number of posts, they just want to change those names to be more meanful of this site.


Even my local news station forum assigns names based on number of posts.


----------



## nicole

Dark, I absolutly have to dissagree with you. The number of posts and titles are a great idea. As they were on the old site. Don't you think if someone was here looking around and checking things out and saw that people post all these posts about different things, They would wonder what we are talking about and the recipes we have here and would be interested in this site? I don't think by changing the post titles is going to cause a loud disterbance. I personly think it's cute and funny. This is a brand new site now, and more exciting, why try and keep it the same way as the OLD one.I think You did a GREAT job Andy!


----------



## amber

Personally I dont care about member titles.  Having a title would not necessarily encourage me to post more often. I belong to another forum, not related to food, which uses the member title system based on post counts, and what I found was that more members posted silly and irrelevent things just to get their member title changed. JMO


----------



## DampCharcoal

If I could choose my title it would be "Dictator-For-Life," ala Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Darkstream...... quit being so beligerant. Not only did you offend me with what you said, you made me angry. And I dont get angry often.


----------



## GB

Some of the new features are open for debate and others are not. The titles will be something that will be used on this site. We used them before, they were just not as clever and relevant to cooking. With that being said, lets try to get this topic back on point by giving our suggestions of what the titles should be. Please only post in this thread if you have a suggestion as to what the new titles should be. We have some great ideas so far. Let keep em coming


----------



## ironchef

Andy R said:
			
		

> We need to come up with some new member titles that represent the number of posts a member has made.
> 
> They are currently the default ones as follows:
> Junior Member = 0 posts
> Member = 30
> Senior Member = 100
> 
> I think we should have them for the following post amounts
> 0 posts
> 50 posts
> 100 posts
> 500 posts
> 1000 posts
> 
> What would some creative options be for these?
> 
> As an example here is my quick idea.
> 0 posts = Junior Member
> 50 posts = Member
> 100 posts = Senior Member
> 500 posts = Sous Chef
> 1000 posts = Master Chef
> 
> Hopefully that will help explain the concept. So what are your creative ideas?


 
*How about...*

*0 posts - Dishwasher*
*50 posts - Prep Cook*
*100 posts - Line Cook *
*500 posts - Sous Chef*
*1000 posts - Chef de Cuisine*
*1500 posts - Executive Chef*


----------



## Raine

One site I go to uses titles like Hamburger, double cheeseburger.   It is kinda fun.


----------



## pdswife

Rainee said:
			
		

> One site I go to uses titles like Hamburger, double cheeseburger.   It is kinda fun.




I like that!  Where does steak tar tar fall on the list?? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

0 - appetiser
50 - 1st course
100 - 2nd course
300 - 3rd course
500 - entree
1000 - full course
3000 - ?
5000 - ?


----------



## masteraznchefjr

Andy R said:
			
		

> What would some creative options be for these?
> 
> As an example here is my quick idea.
> 0 posts = Junior Member
> 50 posts = Member
> 100 posts = Senior Member
> 500 posts = Sous Chef
> 1000 posts = Master Chef
> 
> Hopefully that will help explain the concept. So what are your creative ideas?


 
lol thats wut i have on my website i think its a good idea for the creativity.


----------



## buckytom

i kind of agree with darkstream, albeit in a slightly less combative way. i've never seen the value of a ranking based on the number of your posts, considering how much rubbish comprises so many of my posts. i would fell a little undeserving being called some kind of master or executive chef. maybe master of bs, or lord of the gob, but not a title that people in the real world of our endeavor work very hard for.

but, if the tide goes the way of a ranking, then some kind of creative or funny/silly nomenclature would be best, imo. 

ahhh, but feel the width...8)


----------



## nicole

*I like Rainees idea..*

*How about...
0 posts - small fry*
*50 posts - side salad*
*100 posts - Hamburger*
*500 posts - cheeseburger*
*1000 posts - Double cheese burger*
*1500 posts - Big Mac*


----------



## pdswife

nicole said:
			
		

> *I like Rainees idea..*
> 
> *How about...
> 0 posts - small fry*
> *50 posts - side salad*
> *100 posts - Hamburger*
> *500 posts - cheeseburger*
> *1000 posts - Double cheese burger*
> *1500 posts - Big Mac*




LOL!  2000 could be BIG MAC- SUPERSIZED.


----------



## choclatechef

Holey moley!  

I go away a few days, and all this new stuff happens!  I got to catch up!


----------



## GB

I like that expect for the Big Mac part (I hate McDonalds). Maybe something like Kobe Beef Burger or something like that instead?


----------



## mudbug

I think the highest honorific one should achieve is Trout Ice Cream with Eyeball.


----------



## Raine

Another group I belong to uses titles like Smoker, WSM Pro, baby back etc


----------



## DampCharcoal

I think members who have between 0 and 50 posts should have the title of "Grease Trap Cleaner." I also think we should vote on titles for the Mod's!


----------



## nicole

Damp, I love you idea about voting. That way we all get a say


----------



## Raine

Instead of Big Mac, what about Whopper!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Thanks, Nicole! For example, MJ could be "Grand Exalted Poohbah of the Hibachi" or something like that. I'm making this up as I go along, by the way.


----------



## MJ

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Thanks, Nicole! For example, MJ could be "Grand Exalted Poohbah of the Hibachi" or something like that. I'm making this up as I go along, by the way.


 Poohbah?


----------



## DampCharcoal

Or Kahuna!


----------



## middie

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Or Kahuna!


The *BIG* Kahuna


----------



## norgeskog

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Norge, you're a sweetheart! If you knew how many times my smoke alarm has gone off you'd deny any knowledge of my existence!


 
Where I used to live, the smoke alarm went off every time I made toast in the toaster oven.  Had to open the door and windows, bummer.  In my new apartment it is not so sensitive.  Thanks for giving me such a sweet name.:p


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I agree with Bucky that the titles should be kind of goofy sounding. Not serious. Something that brings a smile to my face. 

And 





> I think members who have between 0 and 50 posts should have the title of "Grease Trap Cleaner."


 
Thats what Im doing with my friend to get extra money while Im unemployed.


----------



## GB

DS just stay away from the elementary school grease traps. You don't want to be dipping into someones retirement grease


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! @ GB. Yeah.... I saw that Simpsons episode.


----------



## CharlieD

ironchef said:
			
		

> *How about...*
> 
> *0 posts - Dishwasher*
> *50 posts - Prep Cook*
> *100 posts - Line Cook *
> *500 posts - Sous Chef*
> *1000 posts - Chef de Cuisine*
> *1500 posts - Executive Chef*


 

 I like that


----------



## purrfectlydevine

ditto for me.


----------



## Magia

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I like that


I second those as well


----------



## Andy R

I have used the following for now...  We can change them laster at any time...





			
				AllenMI said:
			
		

> Here's my take on it:
> 0 posts = Assistant Cook
> 50 posts = Cook
> 100 posts = Senior Cook
> 500 posts = Sous Chef
> 1000 posts = Executive Chef
> 2500 posts = Certified Executive Chef
> 5000 posts = Certified Master Chef
> 
> As I understand, the ACF has certified many C.E.C.'s in the country, but there's only a handful of C.M.C.'s in this country.


----------



## Atomic Jed

It occurs to me, that "Ranking" is irrelevant, WE are a COLLECTIVE GROUP of friends, and fellow, Culinarians. As a "Team", Family, Group, Friends'  (please don't ban me) (But I think it is Far more important, (the Validity of the Data Deliniated) (a oppossed to, ie. "yeah, I posted 12,000 tomes about my car) (Example given) (Yet I Understand, the process of what is trying to be done here)  Atomic Jed! (Said)   Vote 5 Stars for DC!!! 70.3 (more and WE WE Advance to 6th!US!!! TEAM!!! Friends!!!!


----------



## Zereh

To tell you the truth I've never even bothered looking at titles or post counts, I just don't care. But I like the idea of the cute ones that are up there now. I see nothing wrong with adding the titles, it's the norm on nearly every other message board out there and nothing to get all choked up about.

I won't be participating in thread that I wouldn't normally post on to boost my count, I don't assume that someone with a lowish post count doesn't have relative information to share and I don't believe that those with super high post counts have any secret knowledge that the rest of us don't. Matter of fact I hardly pay attention to who posts what, my focus is on the content of what's being said. /shrug

It's all in fun. Why not acknowledge those with the gift of gab with a cute title? 


Z


----------



## Atomic Jed

Yes, Zereh, (yet I ponder, Imagine, anyone of us, just Proudly got a Culinary Institute Certification, "Posted" here with Us, for the first time, And is "Ranked"  "Grease" drainer" (ala, (only 1 post) I have driven on Icy roads to get to grocery store to, answer a persons question on here 2 years ago, Me reading ingredient labels, while others were frantic to go. I have been "head Chef" at a restuarant yet, are we to to be "Ranked" on our culinary skills and knowledge that WE Share Cumalitivly , merely by our "number of posts"? (just an observation, and opinion) (Gotta Love US!!!!)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Andy R

Well once we have some other things taken care of we will try a 90 beta test of a Karma system.  This is a way to awknowledge and thank those that contribute to the community.  Then I'd like to figure out a way to use a members tenure, karma points and post count (secret formula) to create some more perks for "contributing members" like more Private Message space, a bigger avatar, custom title & more...  But it will take a while to get there and refine the formula, etc...  But you should get the theory from that...


----------



## Darkstream

......it just gets worse......


----------



## norgeskog

I believe I got promoted????  I am now classified as Certified Executive Chef  WOW to whom do I owe this prestigious title to:    thank you, I want to thank my supporters, my mother and father, my daughter.........


----------



## DampCharcoal

Quit being a wet blanket, Darkstream! This website isn't going to **** just because titles are being awarded on the basis of posts or karma or whatever. I could care less what title I get, why should you?


----------



## momcooks

Awww, it's kind of cute!  I made it past the dishwasher!


----------



## Heat

*Please listen to my idea on Title Ranking*

Ok, i know im the new kid on the block. But, i have an idea. First off i do not agree with new people or under 50 posts being called Grease Trap Cleaners!! lol. Im hoping that was a Joke! Cause this here girl cleans no Grease Traps for anyone hahahha. Ok to my idea........ The owner of DC or Administrator could come up with a College Culinary Arts Test. For volunteers ONLY!! Or the people that want a ranking. And, it would depend on your scores, to what rank you recieved. I feel the number of posts should be by your name. But, it should not count against you for not posting as much as the next person. I seen a posting yesterday that said only "DITTO", if i wanted to i could sit all day on here and get the highest score of anyone with the word Ditto. Haha. Anyways, thanks for listening. Just giving my opinion and ideas.


----------



## kitchenelf

As you can see Heat you cannot just make posts that say just ditto or just quote a post as you did with the one that I deleted.  You see, this forum is moderated and that kind of posting will not go on here.  So your theory is foiled - with heavy duty  

And if you'll notice - those were all suggestions - that is not what we are doing now - you are Assistant Cook I believe - and remember - this is "virtual" cooking so there can only be "virtual" grease trap cleaning.


----------



## Atomic Jed

Exactly, Heat, (try to turn down your toaster, "Heat level" to prevent "burnt toast" (Joking) I agree, with your Obnosis.  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat

*Im Sorry!*

Kitchenelf, im sorry, i did'nt mean to upset anyone. I didnt mean to quote my post, i meant to post my quote. And as soon as i seen what i had done i deleted it. That was the first time i have used the quotes. As a matter of fact, im very new so sorry if i did anything wrong. And correction (Ditto for me) was what i saw yesterday. All in all i think it was a good idea. And, again sorry Kitchenelf!


----------



## kitchenelf

lol Heat - apology accepted.  Someone said ditto I'm sure to something someone asked or said or something.  No harm done. One can never tell by the written word if someone is trying to cause trouble or just kidding around.  And, as you can OBVIOUSLY tell   I nip it in the bud pretty quickly.  

So - carry on - accept my flower  and have a fun time on the boards.  Hope to see you here often 



you can stop hittin' me with that hammer now


----------



## momcooks

It's all in fun anyway isn't it.  If anyone feels the need to make it to the 'next' level, it's not really hurting anything or anyone.


----------



## buckytom

ditto (hah! next level, here i come  )
go ahead, delete me, i dares ya....

i hope there's room in elfie's doghouse tonight...

i also feel a little uncomfortable being called a c.e.c., but then i take another breath and get over it. as soon as someone (besides mj) tells me to stop posting irrelevant responses, i will do so. until then, grovel at my feet, all you grease trap cleaners and sous chefs....


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL Buckytom - MJ is mean that way - you gotta watch out for him


----------



## momcooks

So what's a irrelevent post?


----------



## buckytom

lol elfie. fortunately, you can hear the big galoot coming from a mile away, what with the big feet and the whistling of hans christian andersen songs...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwwwww MAN! Im not a certified chef yet.


----------



## Heat

*Neato Torpedo!*

Thanks Kitchenelf. You are doing a GREAT job i can tell. And i accept your flower. Thank you. And i like this site very much. And i will be around often. And Buckytom you are HILARIOUS!!!! Keep me laughing Buckytom!!


----------



## Heat

*Very funny Atomic Jed*

Hahahahha Atomic Jed your funny! But sometimes the toaster knob is so wrong Hahahhaha. And, when are we gonna have our chili cookoff AJ? Huh?? Mine will be better than yours. Na na nanny BOO BOO! Just Joking!                            Please vote 5 stars for DC!! I just did!!


----------



## norgeskog

momcooks said:
			
		

> It's all in fun anyway isn't it. If anyone feels the need to make it to the 'next' level, it's not really hurting anything or anyone.


 
anywhere near chyenne????


----------



## Michael in FtW

Heat said:
			
		

> Hahahahha Atomic Jed your funny! But sometimes the toaster knob is so wrong Hahahhaha. And, when are we gonna have our chili cookoff AJ? Huh?? Mine will be better than yours. Na na nanny BOO BOO! Just Joking!  Please vote 5 stars for DC!! I just did!!


 
If people in Florida don't know how to make _real_ BBQ sauce - how ya' gonna' make a bowl of red?  

As Foghorn Leghorn said to the young chicken hawk ... that's a yolk son ...


----------



## buckytom

great, now every time i read a post by mike/ft worth i'm gonna hear ol'  foghorn leghorn. "i said, i said, now hold on there boy. don't rush things, let the ladies have a look see"...


----------



## Heat

Ok Michael or (Mr. Texas Foghorn) hahahha! Im sure  someone in Fla can make BBQ Sause!! But, Chili is a big ordeal with Atomic Jed and I,  we are both competitive and great chefs. But, we both think our Chili is the best hahaha. I know you Michael coming from Texas you think yours is the BEST.  If you want we will invite you to our Atomic Jed/Heat Cookoff. Hahahah and  I'll show both you guys whos chili is the BEST!!!   THE HEAT IS ON!! LOL


----------



## Atomic Jed

I Capitulate! (I'm gonna go buy Hormel Chili at the store, then Run like the dickens to the creek!!! hahaha!  (281.2 More 5 Star votesand WE are 3rd!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Maidrite

I want to know how many till I am an Iron Chef 7500?   everyone wants to be and Iron Chef


----------



## Michael in FtW

Heat, I guess Dad was right when he said there are 4 things you never discuss with "foreigners" (folks not born and raised in TX): religion, politics, BBQ and Chili 

My comment on FL BBQ sauce came from laughing about an experience I had when I was attending a 2-week class in Jacksonville several years ago. One of the guys in class took me to lunch at a place one day that advertised themselves as serving "Real TX BBQ". Let's just say whoever made that claim had never been to TX - it was Carolina BBQ (pork with a mustard based sauce - not beef with a tomato based sauce). Honestly, I had never seen "yellow" BBQ sauce before in my life. 

TRIVIA: The world's first Drive-In was _The Pig Stand_ and opened in Dallas, TX in 1921. They served BBQ pork with the traditional tomato based sauce. 

As for putting my chili up against someone elses in a contest ... naw. The best chili I ever had was in San Antonio, second best was in El Paso, third best was about 1970 when I went to the Chili cookoff in Terlingua, TX. If you ever try Rick Fowler's 2-Alarm chili mix and Carroll Shelby's chili kit ... mine falls somewhere inbetween.

I take my cooking seriously - just don't get contest fanatical about it!


----------



## Heat

*Hahahaha*

Michael, i hear ya on the yellow BBQ sause.!! But, my BBQ sause is red too!!  And, i have a feeling i make my chili Texan style Hahahaha. But, born in Indiana, raised in Florida. My momma was a Chef for 26 Years in a Popular Restraunt. She  taught all of her 8 children everything she knew about cookin'.   But, all and all i think im more Southern Cooking Chef . But, i dont go as far as hog jaws and fatback hahahha EWWWWWW!!     Yuk!!!!!


----------



## Heat

*Okay Atomic Jed*

Now i know,  where your gonna get your chili for our cook-off!! Thats not fair.!! So yeah  you better run to the Crik. (Its Crik remember, not creek) Hahahah. If i dont catch ya, your momma will for me!!


----------



## Raine

For the Record!! Yellow, mustard based BBQ is from South Carolina.

North Carolina, where we have been bbqing some 350 years, it's a vinegar based sauce.

There is some good bbq in FL, you just gotta knwo where to get it. Have a few BBQ buddies around FL. Good people.

Heat, are you Indian? Have been noticing your avatars. Do you compete in chili cookoffs?   I believe Alix won a local chili contest.

We compete in BBQ.

EB's Bar-B-Que Cooking Team


----------



## pdswife

so... what recipe should I use on my BBQ'd chicken sunday??


----------



## Heat

Yes Rainee, im Cherokee Indian. Thanks for asking! But, no ive never been in a chili cook-off before. Atomic Jed and i have this little funny thing on the side about our very own chili cook-off. But, we both know who would win!! Hahahahha! And Pdswife1, i would go for the red!! Unless you want to try the yellow. but, i say have the red on hand just in case! Hahahahha! Do you agree Michael?


----------



## Raine

Oyiso Heat!


----------



## pdswife

Heat said:
			
		

> Yes Rainee, im Cherokee Indian. Thanks for asking! But, no ive never been in a chili cook-off before. Atomic Jed and i have this little funny thing on the side about our very own chili cook-off. But, we both know who would win!! Hahahahha! And Pdswife1, i would go for the red!! Unless you want to try the yellow. but, i say have the red on hand just in case! Hahahahha! Do you agree Michael?



I've got a red sauce ( you pros would prbly LAUGH at it ) but, I've never even heard of a yellow bbq sauce.  How does one make it??


----------



## Raine

It is just a mustard base sauce. Look in the sauces, rubs forum and see if any are there. If not, I'll post some.


----------



## pdswife

Cool.  Thanks Rainee.


----------



## Michael in FtW

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> I've got a red sauce ( you pros would prbly LAUGH at it ) but, I've never even heard of a yellow bbq sauce. How does one make it??


 
I've never seen a recipe that I couldn't learn something from.


----------



## Heat

Oyiso Rainee,  I really dont speak the language, but a couple words. Like i know Heat is Udilega, lol. I really want to learn it tho.  But, its nice to meet another Native.


----------



## Atomic Jed

Hoka Hey!!! (265.2)( more 5 Star votes, and WE are #3!!!   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Raine

AJ, you Lakota?

Heat, I know just a few words Cherokee, and Souix. I too would love to learn the language.


----------

